# Police Unity Tour



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

We remember these brave brothers and sisters in Law Enforcement each year by bicycling nearly 300 miles from Florham Park, NJ to the National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial in Washington DC. This year, two officers from our department are particiapting to remember our fallen brother, Ptl. Charles E. Cadorette, who was shot and killed in the line of duty on September 11, 1967. 

This year's ride leaves on May 9th with nearly 500 riders participating.

If anyone is interested in donating to the ride, please download and mail in the attached sponsor sheet or send me a PM for more information. 

Stay Safe!


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

- Ride like the wind!!


----------



## sherifflittle (Apr 19, 2005)

we'll see you again


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

check is in the mail.


----------

